# More babies!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh gosh, I am so excited! I have 9 more pinkies!

I'm sure you guys remember my first doe, Ziggy (marked black tan)...










She's still my favorite despite the issues I had with her first two litters. She has calmed down so much, she's actually my most social mouse now. So, deciding to keep it a secret, I tried it once more. With a new buck. And she had 9 healthy babies! 










I know I was taking a risk with breeding her once more, but I am so happy that I did.

It leads me to believe that the problem was the last buck, and not her. He actually died on me - so I wonder if he had a genetic defect that he was passing on, and was causing her to cull the babies...

But these guys look great!

This is the new buck, Banner (daddy to both litters):



















So happy!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They look great! Banner is so cute  I'd love to see the end product, keep us posted!


----------

